# insulation basement wall



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Um, I don't know any way to effectively install foam board insulation from above. You can drop down the boards into the space, but unless they're firmly adhered to the concrete block, with tight joints in between them, I don't imagine they're going to perform very well, if at all.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen.


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

i suppose you could blow insulation in but that isn't going to work too well either.


----------



## brettly (Apr 27, 2012)

*insulate basement cinderblock wall*

I was thinking of installing rigid foam against the cinder block two layers and stagger the joints trying my best to keep the joints tight. Other possibility fold vapor barrier in half slide folded end into the opening and fill with cellulose or fiberglass insulation.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

If you're willing to double up like that, and stagger, and the result is snug...you'll probably be partially, and maybe even sufficiently, successful.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The foam board should be air-tight: http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

Gary


----------

